# Mit Java in Datei schreiben (Linux)



## Johannes7146 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaube das ich in diesem Fall im Linux Forum besser aufgehoben bin als im Java Forum.... Falls nicht bitte verschieben.

Wenn ich folgenden Code ausführe:

```
String befehl = "echo 'irgendetwas' >> datei.txt";
            Runtime.getRuntime().exec(befehl);
```

Passiert genau nix 
wenn ich den Befehl einfach in die shell eintippe funktioniert es.

Das Java programm wird mit root rechten gestartet....


----------



## Enumerator (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Das was Du da versuchst ist ein Shell-Befehl. Und die Shell ist ein Programm. Wie alle Programme muss auch die Shell erst gestartet bzw. aufgerufen werden. Versuch's mal so:
	
	
	



```
String befehl = "/bin/sh -c \"echo 'irgendetwas' >> datei.txt\"";
         Runtime.getRuntime().exec(befehl);
```

Gruß
Enum


----------



## Johannes7146 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ahh das ergibt Sinn 
Hab ichs mir doch gedacht, dass das eher eine Linux spezifische Sache ist als eine Javaproblematik.
Habe das ganze nun mit Javaboardmittlen gelöst. Somit bleibt das ganze dann auch plattform unabhängig.
Trotzdem Danke für deinen Beitrag und der Aufklärung.


----------

